
Rejected from Startup School? Join our slack group! - hues
Just because we got rejected doesn&#x27;t mean we can&#x27;t be connected. Use the link below to join our slack channel.<p>Together we can put in practice the Startup School teachings, network, get feedback and support each others startup.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;theotherstartupschool.herokuapp.com&#x2F;<p>Steven | Cofounder at Hues | https:&#x2F;&#x2F;huesstartup.com
======
herbst
You realize how many people you are 'locking out' or lose interest by your
headline and intro? Except you really only want this specific kind of people

~~~
hues
That was my poor choice of words. I can no longer edit but I hope everyone
understands we're creating a second community for startup school participates
that won't get access to the private slack group of the accepted candidates.
I'm sure there will be a few gems among our community as well!

------
searchhn
Thanks.. wish an official not-promising startup 'mattermost channel' was
present.. but this is a good alternative for now.

------
tylercubell
Steven-In-The-Box, the official sentry for the Island of Misfit Toys.

[https://youtu.be/5SH1j1luFOw?t=20s](https://youtu.be/5SH1j1luFOw?t=20s)

------
hasanzuav
Great that you made this!

------
swyx
rejects unite!

~~~
automated
Start your own other other startup group. I already want to join..

